# Turnbull Scott



## Phil Wigglesworth

Looking to get in touch with old shipmates from Turnbull Scott 73/81. Good times !!!!


----------



## Millerman

Phil Wigglesworth said:


> Looking to get in touch with old shipmates from Turnbull Scott 73/81. Good times !!!!


Hi Phil,
I was deck app,1960/63 on the Stonegate and Sungate,not a good time for me,but there you go,cannot win them all. Millerman.


----------



## sam2182sw

*turnbull scotts*

Hi Phil look on my site sam2182sw


----------



## RO Vintage

Hi Phil

Was R/O On The GELA 1972/73 Dont Think We Sailed Together. Maxie Simpson Was OM
Have Lost Contact With Shipmates On The Gela.

Do You Remember The Late Terry Gibson? 3/E

Regards

Ro Vintage George Savage Ex Marconi


----------



## Landi

Phil Wigglesworth said:


> Looking to get in touch with old shipmates from Turnbull Scott 73/81. Good times !!!!


Hi Phil, Ian Goodall how you doing?


----------



## marco nista

Phil -

I was R/O on SANDGATE March to July 77 & the SOUTHGATE May to Sept. 80.

Regret don't recall your name - have a few poeple pix somewhere.

Cheers

Marco


----------



## alan ward

Millerman said:


> Hi Phil,
> I was deck app,1960/63 on the Stonegate and Sungate,not a good time for me,but there you go,cannot win them all. Millerman.


My Dad,Ted Ward served his time on the Empire Summer that was renamed Stonegate during the war from 1942/5 somewhere I`ve got some old photos of her


----------



## kevin mcavoy

hello it is agreat site to be on once i get the hang of it all/anyway why i am writting to see if im of my rocker,i have found a snapshot ofthe hyde park,there is no main mast,derreks(4)/island tween 1/2 no island midships thats all for now kevin mcavoy


----------



## RO Vintage

*turnbulls scotts*

i wonder does anyone remember the R/Os who sailed with turnbull scotts? Guess Not But The ROs Were Begining To Fade Out, Just Like GKB QSA 1/2 At Three In The Morning. Were We All Suckers?


----------



## Jack Milligan

Hi Phil I remember the name but I remember Ian joining his first ship (Stonegate In Lagos)


----------



## Jack Milligan

*Jack Milligan*

Hi Phil Remember Your Name Also Tom Black , Jimmy Bell Mr Cheng To Name A Few


----------



## Jack Milligan

Hi Phil Remember Your Name Also Tam Black , Jimmy Bell Mr Cheng To Name A few


----------



## Lynne Caffyn

RO Vintage said:


> i wonder does anyone remember the R/Os who sailed with turnbull scotts? Guess Not But The ROs Were Begining To Fade Out, Just Like GKB QSA 1/2 At Three In The Morning. Were We All Suckers?


Hi!
I remembr Brian Donaldson who came to our Mission on the Trongate in 1979. He had a twin brother, Mike, also a R/O.
Lynne,
ex Mission Wallaroo Sth Australia


----------



## GeeM

Phil

Not sure If I sailed with you, I was one of the last Engineer Cadets, sailed on the Saltersgate, Ettrick and Trongate In 1981 during my sea phase and then the Rangelock, Marilock and St Aubin as 4/e -3/e between 1983 and 1986. 

Martin Gee


----------



## Ian Goodings

Hi, just joined the site. Iremember George Savage R/O on the Gela. I was a Ist trip cadet, joined in Rotterdam in September 1972 and paid off in Key West (put ashore) with appendicitis in December. Other crew members I remember are Captain Simpson, C/O thompson(I think),2/0 Willie Alexander, 3/0 Bob Mc Manus, Chris Bowring (Cadet) C/E Bruce, 2/E George Everitt (I think) , 3/E Terry Gibson, Chief Steward Terry Deighton plus the ships dog Flop. Ring any bells anyone?


----------



## Lynne Caffyn

Hi Ian,
You may have seen my earlier post re the Trongate when she visited Wallaroo in 1979. Willie Alexander was C/O at the time and is currently a Humber pilot.
Hope you manage to find news of the guys you mentioned. This is a brilliant site!
Best Wishes,
Lynne


----------



## Ian Goodings

Lynne Caffyn said:


> Hi Ian,
> You may have seen my earlier post re the Trongate when she visited Wallaroo in 1979. Willie Alexander was C/O at the time and is currently a Humber pilot.
> Hope you manage to find news of the guys you mentioned. This is a brilliant site!
> Best Wishes,
> Lynne


Thanks for the info about Willie Alexander. Nice to know he is gainfully employed. Turnbulls had only just got the Trongate when I left the Merchant Navy. From reading other posts I have heard about Ted Ellerby passing on. I sailed with him on previous ships like the Stonegate, Narya and Sandgate. He was a great guy and a very good captain.Sorry to hear about him.


----------



## Ian Goodings

Lynne Caffyn said:


> Hi Ian,
> You may have seen my earlier post re the Trongate when she visited Wallaroo in 1979. Willie Alexander was C/O at the time and is currently a Humber pilot.
> Hope you manage to find news of the guys you mentioned. This is a brilliant site!
> Best Wishes,
> Lynne


After reading your other posts I realise that Peter Cooper was the old man on the Trongate not Ted Ellerby. Ionly sailed with him once on the Stonegate in 1978 when she was rock dodging around the U.K. and Northern Europe for a while. I was 3rd Mate and Peter Cooper junior was one of the cadets along with Paddy Shrimpton and Dave Reynolds.


----------



## Lynne Caffyn

Ian Goodings said:


> After reading your other posts I realise that Peter Cooper was the old man on the Trongate not Ted Ellerby. Ionly sailed with him once on the Stonegate in 1978 when she was rock dodging around the U.K. and Northern Europe for a while. I was 3rd Mate and Peter Cooper junior was one of the cadets along with Paddy Shrimpton and Dave Reynolds.


Is great to hear some news of a while back.......I was sad to hear Peter Cooper (senior) had died a few years ago.


----------



## severnsider

I did a couple of trips as R/O (for Marconi) - one on the "Stonegate" then another on the "Trongate". I recall meeting up at Heathrow with all the lads who had paid off the "Stonegate" previously and who were now flying out to the "Trongate". They reckoned the crew for the "Trongate" were known as the "A-Team"..........



RO Vintage said:


> i wonder does anyone remember the R/Os who sailed with turnbull scotts? Guess Not But The ROs Were Begining To Fade Out, Just Like GKB QSA 1/2 At Three In The Morning. Were We All Suckers?


----------



## severnsider

Phil Wigglesworth said:


> Looking to get in touch with old shipmates from Turnbull Scott 73/81. Good times !!!!


I remember you as 3rd Mate I think?....... also Bob Hockham (2/O) and the antics of you both on the Trongate. Do you recall runs ashore in Maracaibo and Puerto Cabello?


----------



## Landi

severnsider said:


> I remember you as 3rd Mate I think?....... also Bob Hockham (2/O) and the antics of you both on the Trongate. Do you recall runs ashore in Maracaibo and Puerto Cabello?


Yes I remember Puerto Cabello, Vota Boris!


----------



## Erimus

What nobody from Waynegate,Redgate & Baxtergate circa 60's?
Good servants for BISC(Ore)Ltd; before the new vessels were built.
Many of the Masters and crew were Teesside and Whitby area.
geoff


----------



## DURANGO

Erimus said:


> What nobody from Waynegate,Redgate & Baxtergate circa 60's?
> Good servants for BISC(Ore)Ltd; before the new vessels were built.
> Many of the Masters and crew were Teesside and Whitby area.
> geoff


Where they mainly tramp ships or did they have regular routes regards Dave


----------



## Erimus

DURANGO said:


> Where they mainly tramp ships or did they have regular routes regards Dave


Like all our ore carriers,which at that time were mainly converted Liberties or Tankers, they went where we wanted them to go and never had a 'route'....example, I remember doing a Change of Articles in Middlesbrough,on the Baxtergate, and her previous three voyages had been Narvik,then down to Pepel,and final trip was Oxelosund...so Norway,Sierra Leone then Sweden.

geoff


----------



## DURANGO

Thank you for that so it seems they where world wide traders


----------



## Landi

DURANGO said:


> Thank you for that so it seems they where world wide traders


Yes, I travelled the world with TS, mainly tramping, bulkies, tankers and chemical tankers. I sailed on the last ship they had the Stainlees Spray, I left at the end of 1990 just before she was sold.


----------



## ian keyl

Does anyone out there know or remember a lad from Whitby called Gibson he joined TS from South Shields College as a cadet in Sept 65. he was tall and dark haired will be about 69 now , we were at pre-sea together. ian .


----------



## severnsider

Landi said:


> Yes I remember Puerto Cabello, Vota Boris!


Yes!!!!!


----------



## Lynne Caffyn

Hi. R/O was Brian Donaldson when the Trongate docked at Wallaroo, Sth Australia in 1979. I was a volunteer at the Seamen's Mission then--remember that ship well.


----------



## Shawy

Phil Wigglesworth said:


> Looking to get in touch with old shipmates from Turnbull Scott 73/81. Good times !!!!


Hi Phil
Steve Shaw here. Steve Brazier on the Stonegate with ‘young man’ Ken Thorne as captain and Cheng as Steward


----------



## Shawy

Phil Wigglesworth said:


> Looking to get in touch with old shipmates from Turnbull Scott 73/81. Good times !!!!


Steve Brazier here👍


----------



## Shawy

Ian Goodings said:


> Hi, just joined the site. Iremember George Savage R/O on the Gela. I was a Ist trip cadet, joined in Rotterdam in September 1972 and paid off in Key West (put ashore) with appendicitis in December. Other crew members I remember are Captain Simpson, C/O thompson(I think),2/0 Willie Alexander, 3/0 Bob Mc Manus, Chris Bowring (Cadet) C/E Bruce, 2/E George Everitt (I think) , 3/E Terry Gibson, Chief Steward Terry Deighton plus the ships dog Flop. Ring any bells anyone?


I sailed with Terry Deighton


----------



## Shawy

I sailed with Captain Cooper. Dave Reynolds Paddy Shrimpton Phil Wrigglesworth all at various times. Hope to get in touch


----------



## Shawy

Ian Goodings said:


> Thanks for the info about Willie Alexander. Nice to know he is gainfully employed. Turnbulls had only just got the Trongate when I left the Merchant Navy. From reading other posts I have heard about Ted Ellerby passing on. I sailed with him on previous ships like the Stonegate, Narya and Sandgate. He was a great guy and a very good captain.Sorry to hear about him.


I sailed with Ted Ellerby too great guy


----------



## Roy Foo

Jack Milligan said:


> Hi Phil Remember Your Name Also Tam Black , Jimmy Bell Mr Cheng To Name A few


Remember fitter Roy from Singapore ? Thomas Black , Jimmy Bell was my 2nd Engineer at that time. Today is already 2023. Times really flies. I still remember you.


----------



## Roy Foo

Shawy said:


> Hi Phil
> Steve Shaw here. Steve Brazier on the Stonegate with ‘young man’ Ken Thorne as captain and Cheng as Steward


Roy Foo as fitter. We used to drink beer at Pumpman cabin 🍺🍺🍺


----------



## seanmac

Phil Wigglesworth said:


> Looking to get in touch with old shipmates from Turnbull Scott 73/81. Good times !!!!


----------



## seanmac

Anybody sail on the Eastgate


----------



## dennyhawk42

GeeM said:


> Phil Not sure If I sailed with you, I was one of the last Engineer Cadets, sailed on the Saltersgate, Ettrick and Trongate In 1981 during my sea phase and then the Rangelock, Marilock and St Aubin as 4/e -3/e between 1983 and 1986. Martin Gee


 Hi Martin, i might have sailed with you on the Marilock. I was a last trip cadet....i remember a great run ashore in Puerto Alegre ??


----------



## dennyhawk42

Lynne Caffyn said:


> Hi. R/O was Brian Donaldson when the Trongate docked at Wallaroo, Sth Australia in 1979. I was a volunteer at the Seamen's Mission then--remember that ship well.


I sailed with Brian on the Trongate, a great guy...


----------

